# Bolens 2000/Troybilt GTX20 power steering



## CarlMark (Oct 2, 2008)

I have way too much free play in the steering wheel of this tractor. The wheel will turn about 1/4 turn before the hydraulic piston that moves the mechanical linkage to the steering begins to move. The power steering unit is a Charr-Lynn unit by Eaton. Does any one know if an adjustment is provided in this unit to eliminate the free play in the steering wheel. The mechanical linkage has been replaced and is all tight but the free play remains. Any ideas are certainly welcome.
Thanks
Carl. Email: [email protected]


----------



## JONWAALLY (Feb 1, 2013)

hi ck your split/drive pins where they go through bottom of the steering wheel and the top of the hydraulic steering box. sometimes then pins or unit collar wear also ck the shaft where it goes into the steering box to be sure they both turn together. good luck jonwaally


----------

